# Hot air balloon prop



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

well this is my first how to post here, i hope it help everyone out. I got the idea last christmas when i saw something like this in a neighbors tree, except with christmas colors and such. i knew right away i wanted to make one for halloween and this was the perfect chance.










I started with a plastic caldron to use as a base. I covered it with tin foil so that the paper machie won’t stick to it.










Once I have several layers on I cut it in two, peeled it off then tapped it back together










Here you can see it next to the original. I added more layers on the inside and covered the outside seam as well.










While I let it dry I got to work on the basket. It’ll be connected to the balloon by four chains. The chain hooks on to the basket by a nail. I just bent them into a U shape and slide them in between wicker of the basket. They’re held in place by some gorilla glue. 




























The chain I got at stator brothers, it was a twelve foot dog chain they had on sale for two dollars. I measured out the link and cut it into four equal lengths, getting rid of the clip ends which I didn’t use.


----------



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

Once the balloon was dry I cut out a small hole in the bottom, which will become the top for the wire to come out of. I also added a layer of my paper clay along the inside to help distribute the weight better. Right along the top edge was also a small amount of the paper clay to make the metal brace. I didn’t worry about getting it even, gave it a more distressed look being crooked. 




























Here the part I cut out so you can see how thick it is.










Here a picture of my balloonist, he’s one of my favorite little props.










After a quick black paint job I started adding the rust effect along with some fake bolts to make it look better.



















As long as I was painting I figured I’d add this to help break up the solid black of the balloon.










Here you can see the cross support I put inside the balloon to help hold it up on the string I used. I used 50 pound breaking point fishing line and doubled it up so even under high winds it should stay up.










Then I just slipped it inside the balloon and hung it from a tree. I didn’t have what I needed to do what I had planned to hang it so I had to get creative. I took the fishing line and stuck it through a chain I had wrapped around the branch then stuck another piece of wood through it to hold it in place. I’m sure someone reading this will instantly know a better way to do this.


----------



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

And here are the other pictures of it hanging and swaying in the wind. Its looks great as it gets dark out.


----------



## evildrbug (Oct 16, 2008)

I like!!!! What about maybe putting a battery-powered red LED up inside the "balloon" to illuminate the "balloonist" (cauldronist?)and the basket? In any case, it's VERY cool!


----------



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

oh thats a good idea, thank you


----------



## soni (Jul 30, 2008)

Bravo Dragon!!! Your hot air balloon is amazing....... thanks !!!! I will have to put this on my list.................... for next year!!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

HAHAHAHA he's just terrific  That needs to be a wallpaper!


----------



## evildrbug (Oct 16, 2008)

Maybe wire his hands to the chains, but keep the elbows down, keeping the kicked-back look. The more I look at it, the more I like it.


----------



## soni (Jul 30, 2008)

evildrbug said:


> Maybe wire his hands to the chains, but keep the elbows down, keeping the kicked-back look. The more I look at it, the more I like it.


Yep I agree with evildrbug. That would be me, holding on for dear life, yikes I'm scared of heights


----------



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

thank you all, i'm adding a few new touches to it right now and hopefully i'll have the new pics up tomorrow.


----------



## fritz42_male (Apr 30, 2009)

How about having him leaning over the side with a pool of barf directly underneath his head? The barf could be full of maggots etc


----------



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

Alright here are my improvments. first a soft red light.




























I also added some screaming skulls as sandbags and a bag for anything he might need to carry.


----------



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

Just as an update, i had this prop up last night while we had 40 mile winds and it was fine, no wires broke or anything.


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

That looks cool, I find it pretty amusing too considering the recent news events with the kid in the balloon scam lol.


----------



## dkelley (Sep 30, 2009)

FAKE! Publicity stunt!

Sorry, wrong balloon.


----------

